# Em hoang mang quá các mom ạ :((



## đỗ vân anh (30/3/21)

Có m nào biết cách tăng chiều cao cho bé không ạ... Bé nhà mình nay 2 tuổi thấp quá ạ, đi đón con nhìn các bạn mà buồn ghê. Bên cạnh chế độ dinh dưỡng thì các mẹ review giúp em 1 số loại sữa tăng chiều cao với ạ. Em tìm hiểu 1 hồi mà thấy hoang mang quá chẳng biết chọn sữa nào bây giờ


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (30/3/21)

Mình đang cho con uống kid power nè, sữa này thấy tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó mom


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (30/3/21)

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống kid power nè, sữa này thấy tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó mom


Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (30/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Thành phần sữa này là gì vậy mom


Mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có hàm lượng canxi và vitamin D cao, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó


----------



## nguyenkhanhvan (30/3/21)

Đoàn Thuy Nga nói:


> Mình tìm hiểu thì thấy có hàm lượng canxi và vitamin D cao, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt đó


Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy mom


----------



## Đoàn Thuy Nga (30/3/21)

nguyenkhanhvan nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu vậy mom


Mình hay mua ở page chính hãng của dòng này nè, đảm bảo nha Kid Power Việt Nam


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (30/3/21)

Mom cho con uống sữa kid power ấy, trộm vía con mình đổi sang sữa này thấy con tăng chiều cao mà ít ốm vặt lại nè


----------



## văn khánh trang (30/3/21)

Vũ Minh Hương nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa kid power ấy, trộm vía con mình đổi sang sữa này thấy con tăng chiều cao mà ít ốm vặt lại nè


Sữa này của nước nào thế mom


----------



## Vũ Minh Hương (30/3/21)

văn khánh trang nói:


> Sữa này của nước nào thế mom


Dòng này của Hàn đó mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (30/3/21)

Mình đang cho con uống sữa kid power nè, sữa này tốt nha, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tối đa đó


----------



## trần thanh kiều (30/3/21)

nguyễn thanh yến nói:


> Mình đang cho con uống sữa kid power nè, sữa này tốt nha, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tối đa đó


Sữa này cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


----------



## nguyễn thanh yến (30/3/21)

trần thanh kiều nói:


> Sữa này cho bé mấy tuổi vậy mom


1-10t nha mom, tùy vào tuổi con mình chọn sữa cho con nè


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (30/3/21)

Con mình cũng thấp hơn so với các bạn cũng tuổi, thấy uống mấy dòng sữa khác mà k thấy chiều cao của con cũng k cải thiện


----------



## trần phương thanh (30/3/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> Con mình cũng thấp hơn so với các bạn cũng tuổi, thấy uống mấy dòng sữa khác mà k thấy chiều cao của con cũng k cải thiện


Chị cho bé uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt nha, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (30/3/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Chị cho bé uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt nha, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao cho con tốt


E cho con uống đều k


----------



## trần phương thanh (30/3/21)

nguyễn trần diệu nhi nói:


> E cho con uống đều k


Ngày e cho con uống 3 ly, pha theo hướng dẫn phía sau sữa ấy chị


----------



## nguyễn trần diệu nhi (30/3/21)

trần phương thanh nói:


> Ngày e cho con uống 3 ly, pha theo hướng dẫn phía sau sữa ấy chị


Chắc đợt này chị cũng đổi sang dòng này cho con xem


----------



## Diễm Lệ (30/3/21)

Con e cũng thấp quá, nuôi con mà nhìn con thấp bé nhẹ cân đúng chán luôn,uống sữa nào tăng chiều cao cho con vậy các mẹ nhỉ


----------



## Phương Thùy (30/3/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Con e cũng thấp quá, nuôi con mà nhìn con thấp bé nhẹ cân đúng chán luôn,uống sữa nào tăng chiều cao cho con vậy các mẹ nhỉ


Mom cho con uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt nha, con mình thấy đổi sang sữa này tăng chiều cao tốt đó


----------



## Diễm Lệ (30/3/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Mom cho con uống kid power ấy, sữa này tốt nha, con mình thấy đổi sang sữa này tăng chiều cao tốt đó


Nhưng k làm con táo đúng k mom


----------



## Phương Thùy (30/3/21)

Diễm Lệ nói:


> Nhưng k làm con táo đúng k mom


Sữa này mát mà, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa nữa, k làm con táo hay nóng trong gì đâu


----------



## Diễm Lệ (30/3/21)

Phương Thùy nói:


> Sữa này mát mà, có bổ sung men tiêu hóa nữa, k làm con táo hay nóng trong gì đâu


Ổn nhỉ, kiểu này đổi sang kid power cho con luôn


----------



## Ngọc Ánh Hồng (30/3/21)

E cũng hóng rv sữa tăng chiều cao cho con của các mẹ


----------



## Như Ngọc (30/3/21)

Chị cho con uống kid power xem sao, mình thấy sữa này tăng chiều cao cho con tốt nè


----------



## Trần Thanh Hằng (30/3/21)

Như Ngọc nói:


> Chị cho con uống kid power xem sao, mình thấy sữa này tăng chiều cao cho con tốt nè


Sữa này có tăng cân cho con luôn k mom


----------



## Như Ngọc (30/3/21)

Trần Thanh Hằng nói:


> Sữa này có tăng cân cho con luôn k mom


Từ khi đổi sang sữa này cho con thấy con ăn uống ngon miệng hơn, tăng chiều cao ổn định đó mom


----------



## Gia Nghi (31/3/21)

Mom cho con uống sữa  kid power đó, sữa này thấy tăng chiều cao cho con tốt nè


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (31/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Mom cho con uống sữa  kid power đó, sữa này thấy tăng chiều cao cho con tốt nè


Sữa này có dễ uống k vậy mom


----------



## Gia Nghi (31/3/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Sữa này có dễ uống k vậy mom


Sữa này vị dịu, thơm, sánh con dễ uống đó mom


----------



## Lâm Phương Thảo (31/3/21)

Gia Nghi nói:


> Sữa này vị dịu, thơm, sánh con dễ uống đó mom


Mua sữa này ở đâu thế mom


----------



## Gia Nghi (31/3/21)

Lâm Phương Thảo nói:


> Mua sữa này ở đâu thế mom


Mình mua ở đây nha, đảm bảo chất lượng luôn đó https://www.facebook.com/kidpowervn/


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (31/3/21)

Bên cạnh dinh dưỡng thì mẹ cũng phải hướng cho con vận động nhiều hơn ấy ạ, bé ra ngoài vận động nh cũng tăng chiều cao nha, mình kết hợp uống với sữa kid power, con tăng chiều cao tốt nè


----------



## Linh Đoàn (31/3/21)

Phạm Ngọc Lan nói:


> Bên cạnh dinh dưỡng thì mẹ cũng phải hướng cho con vận động nhiều hơn ấy ạ, bé ra ngoài vận động nh cũng tăng chiều cao nha, mình kết hợp uống với sữa kid power, con tăng chiều cao tốt nè


Chuẩn mom nhỉ, mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, thấy con tăng chiều cao tốt, so với các bạn cùng tuổi ấy


----------



## Phạm Ngọc Lan (31/3/21)

Linh Đoàn nói:


> Chuẩn mom nhỉ, mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, thấy con tăng chiều cao tốt, so với các bạn cùng tuổi ấy


Ừa mom giờ dùng gì cho con cũng nên tìm hiểu kĩ mới dám cho con dùng mà, kid power tốt cứ thế cho con dùng thôi


----------



## phạm thị khánh linh (31/3/21)

Sữa kid power ok lắm, mẹ nên thử đi ạ


----------



## thao lê (31/3/21)

Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi đang dùng sữa kid power, mình thấy rất ổn


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (31/3/21)

thao lê nói:


> Bé nhà mình 3 tuổi đang dùng sữa kid power, mình thấy rất ổn


Sữa này có hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con k vậy mom


----------



## thao lê (31/3/21)

Dieu Anh Nguyen nói:


> Sữa này có hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con k vậy mom


Thành phần kid power có DHA hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con tốt nha mom


----------



## Dieu Anh Nguyen (31/3/21)

thao lê nói:


> Thành phần kid power có DHA hỗ trợ phát triển trí não cho con tốt nha mom


Chắc để đổi sang dòng này cho con uống luôn


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (31/3/21)

Kid power đó mom, sữa này ưu chuộng tạo hàn về tăng chiều cao đó


----------



## Trang Lê (31/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Kid power đó mom, sữa này ưu chuộng tạo hàn về tăng chiều cao đó


Mình cũng đang cho con uống sữa này, công nhận sữa này tốt, cân bằng chất dinh dưỡng ấy


----------



## Hương Thị Lê (31/3/21)

Hương Thị Lê nói:


> Kid power đó mom, sữa này ưu chuộng tạo hàn về tăng chiều cao đó


Ừa mom, thành phần sữa này tốt, chọn cho con uống cũng an tâm


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (31/3/21)

Dùng kid power đi mẹ ơi, sữa này con hấp thụ tốt, tăng chiều cao cho con hơn đó


----------



## Hà Thông (31/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Dùng kid power đi mẹ ơi, sữa này con hấp thụ tốt, tăng chiều cao cho con hơn đó


Sữa này con uống có nóng trong k mom


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (31/3/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Sữa này con uống có nóng trong k mom


Ko  đâu mom, sữa này có Probiotics, tốt cho đường ruột của con đó


----------



## Hà Thông (31/3/21)

Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn nói:


> Ko  đâu mom, sữa này có Probiotics, tốt cho đường ruột của con đó


Cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc k mom


----------



## Nguyễn Thị Thanh Nhàn (31/3/21)

Hà Thông nói:


> Cho con uống nh lần trong ngày đc k mom


Tùy vào nhu cầu của con mình cho con uống thôi mom


----------



## nga Lê Thị (31/3/21)

Các mẹ ơi sữa kid power có tăng cân không, có tăng chiều cao không ạ?


----------



## Ngọc Lê (31/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> Các mẹ ơi sữa kid power có tăng cân không, có tăng chiều cao không ạ?


Sữa này tốt đó mom, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao và cân nặng cho con tốt nha


----------



## nga Lê Thị (31/3/21)

Ngọc Lê nói:


> Sữa này tốt đó mom, hỗ trợ tăng chiều cao và cân nặng cho con tốt nha


B cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


----------



## Ngọc Lê (31/3/21)

nga Lê Thị nói:


> B cho con uống sữa này lâu chưa


Con lên 3t mình cho uống nè, tiếc là biết đến sữa này muộn quá


----------



## Phạm Thu Hà (1/4/21)

Tăng chiều cao có những loại sữa tạp trung vào phát triển chiều cao cho trẻ đó ạ


----------



## hoangcf (14/7/21)

chiều cao còn do gen của bố mẹ nữa mà, cứ cho con ăn uống đủ chất uống sữa bổ sung là sẽ cải thiện thôi
-----------------------------
san pham loi sua


----------

